# No Carb Day Terror



## joey2005 (Oct 3, 2004)

THis was my meal plan today..tell me what you think..its a no carb at all day. 

meal 1-3 egg white/2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey protein 
1 fish oil cap 

meal 2-6 0z tuna
cup of veggies 

meal 3-8z Turkey (ground) 
spinach
1 Tbsp Peanut butter (all natural)

meal 4-80z chicken breast
3 egg whites/2 whole eggs 

meal 5 
1 cup cottage cheese
2 Tpsp Peanut butter (all natural) 
1 fish oil cap 

  NOw im extermely trying to lose body fat..this is a no carb day on a carb cycle method...now my real concern is the fat intake...the peanut butter is probably not a good idea for a big time cut right? especially the amount i took in today???


----------



## joey2005 (Oct 4, 2004)

just to bump this thread Id thought Id give examples for Hi/Low/No carb day for me...please tell me if there is anything wrong with them . Remember cutting diet to the max  '

NO CARB DAY 
meal 1-3 egg white/2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey protein 
1 fish oil cap 

meal 2-6 0z tuna
cup of veggies 

meal 3-8z Turkey (ground) 
spinach
1 Tbsp Peanut butter (all natural)

meal 4-80z chicken breast
3 egg whites/2 whole eggs 

meal 5 
1 cup cottage cheese
2 Tpsp Peanut butter (all natural) 
1 fish oil cap 

LOW CARB DAY 
meal 1-
1 cup oatmeal 
3 egg white/2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey protein 
1 fish oil cap 

meal 2-
6 0z tuna
cup of veggies 

meal 3-
8z Turkey (ground) 
1/2 cup oatmeal 
spinach
1 fish oil cap 

meal 4-80z chicken breast
3 egg whites/2 whole eggs 

meal 5 
1 cup cottage cheese
2 Tpsp Peanut butter (all natural) 
1 fish oil cap 

HI carb day 

meal 1-
1 cup oatmeal 
3 egg whites/2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey protein 
1 fish oil cap 

meal 2-
2 scoop whey protein 

meal 3- 1/2 cup oatmeal 
8oz chicken breast 
apple slices
1 fish oil cap 

meal 4-
1 1/3 cup oatmeal 
8oz chicken breast 
1 fish oil cap 

meal 5-
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 Tbsp Natural PB 
1 scoop whey protein 
1 fish oil cap 

what do ya think????


----------



## joey2005 (Oct 4, 2004)

um there are more carbs on high day..and what could I eat for slow digestion at night time?


----------



## joey2005 (Oct 4, 2004)

50g of carb on no CARB is still alot no? thats 1 cup of oatmeal in the morning. ANd Ive not gone over 200g of carbs on any day..so i guess my diets i posted above are legit? And what should be the max amount of carbs to take down in 1 meal..i know if to much it stores as fat. ANd Im extremely overweight..im 6ft and 200lbs..i can lose about 20lbs of fat...losing excess bodyfat can apply to 20lbs of fat or just the old 2 to 3 lbs bodybuilders need to lose for compete.


----------



## thejames (Oct 4, 2004)

why won't anyone help joey!?!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 5, 2004)

I've already helped him along with others, IMO he shouldn't even carb cycle he's gonna fuxk his body if he's not doing it right, personally I think he should be consuming at LEAST 200g of carbs a day, I already made a diet plan for him, what he dosen't understand is eating the right carbs at the right times actually makes you leaner.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

Nothing wrong with carb cycling at all when done properly.  I use the diet all the time.  The problem is that he doesn't listen and he doesn't try to learn things on his own.  He wants to be spoon fed and we don't play that game here.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 5, 2004)

I tried carb cycling at one point (probably wasn't doing it right  lol) and I felt really sluggish espically with all the exercise I was doing, so I started eatingn 200G of carbs a day and then was adviced to drop my protein a little and add some more  complexed carbs (I eat arounf 300G of carbs now) and I feel great! and I feel leaner too, but I guess everybody's bodies different so to each their own


----------



## joey2005 (Oct 5, 2004)

well jodi .. Ive read alot about carb cycling. And basically know the whole deal..but twin peak's link doesnt explain alot for me...doesnt state to stay withing a certain calorie range while cutting...how many grams of carbs per meal...hell i can eat 5 cups of oatmeal..then ill be satistified..but thats 625 calories..


----------



## tjwes (Oct 5, 2004)

Count your macronutrirntss and not your calories.

Only adjust calories when needed.

Ooops I forgot,you don`t want my help.
Sorry!


----------

